# Palafox park fishing



## vikingfan (Nov 4, 2008)

How is the fishing a the end of Palafox right now. My father-in-law and son have been trying different spots with no luck. Please let me know if anything is biting there and what is being used to catch them. They were at the fishing bridge a couple days ago with no luc,...today they went to the pensacolabeach pier with no luck. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never had too much luck a Palafox pier.(occasional red on cut mullet) Have you tried the octagon pier at the gulf breeze end of Bob sikes. I havent had much luck at any of the piers lately, either.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

was there around 3pm... just watching...no bites there..little windy:sleeping


----------

